# Batch Brew Recommendation



## FullBloomCoffee (Mar 19, 2015)

Hi All,

I am currently looking at batch brewing and wondered if anyone could recommend a good machine?

Many thanks


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

What batch size? Plumbed or tank fed?


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

I've got one of these at work:









Absolutely love it. It is tank fed unfortunately, but all it takes to set up a days worth of brews is portioning up the coffee doses and pre-bottling up either 1 or 2 litre bottles of water from the filter. Once you've got it dialled in correctly, it produces really good results time after time after time. Just takes a bit of stop starting with a timer running and away you go.

My recipes generally look a lot like this:









I'm looking into getting something plumbed this year though, and have been swaying towards a Jet but at £1500+ its a huge bit of kit and a big expense. Needs a bit more research though. The 6L Jet I have used is a properly amazing bit of kit though.


----------

